# Temperature...



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I usually don't worry about my temp. too much... but this morning for some reason I decided to take my temp. after working out. I did 40 minutes of dance cardio and my temp was 96.2!! Don't you think it would have been higher after working out? After that I vacuumed and then rested for about 10-15 minutes and my temp went up to 97.2. My thermometer is fine, just had to use it with my ds last night cause he was running a slight fever. anyway, I just thought it was weird, the lowest my temp has ever been is 98.1.

I have had cortisol/dhea tested and all that's fine. Any ideas about the low temp?:confused0031:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I usually don't worry about my temp. too much... but this morning for some reason I decided to take my temp. after working out. I did 40 minutes of dance cardio and my temp was 96.2!! Don't you think it would have been higher after working out? After that I vacuumed and then rested for about 10-15 minutes and my temp went up to 97.2. My thermometer is fine, just had to use it with my ds last night cause he was running a slight fever. anyway, I just thought it was weird, the lowest my temp has ever been is 98.1.
> 
> I have had cortisol/dhea tested and all that's fine. Any ideas about the low temp?:confused0031:


Buffy; you will have to take your temp prior to activity. So we can compare.

Low ferritin would be my thinking.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Low ferritin, hm, what's that website that had a lot of good info bout low iron/ferritin? I know you posted it awhile ago but couldn't find it. I"ll try to remember to take my temp tomorrow before I work out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Low ferritin, hm, what's that website that had a lot of good info bout low iron/ferritin? I know you posted it awhile ago but couldn't find it. I"ll try to remember to take my temp tomorrow before I work out.


Here you go!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Ferritin should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better.


----------

